

CEO Scott Thompson’s letter to Yahoo employees - asadi
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2012/04/04/read-yahoo-ceos-letter-to-employees-about-layoffs/

======
techdirtty
"Today we are restructuring Yahoo!" A pretty lousy way to stay optimistic. Too
bad history repeats itself.

